# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Kαμερα η θυροτηλεοραση?

## avolar

Θελω να βαλω στην πορτα του αυλογυρου ενα κουδουνι και μια καμερα και  οποιος χτυπαει να βλεπω μεσα στο σπιτι απο την θυροτηλεοραση(που θα μπει  διπλα στην εσωτιρκη πορτα απο την μεσα μερια του σπιτιου) ποιος ειναι  και μετα να τον ανοιγω.

Επειδη δεν ξερω τι ακριβως χρειαζεται να  παρω και ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε σας  παρακαλω γιατι αυριο το πρωι θελω να περασω καλωδιο.

Τι ειναι σωστο να παρω κατι σαν κι αυτο?
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/15565692/Hi...DS-KIS203.html

Η  πρεπει να παρω μια καμερα και να την συνδεσω με κατι σαν κι αυτο που  εχει το θυροτηλεφωνο παραπανω που ειναι σαν tablet και να βαλω ενα  ξεχωριστο κουδουνι.
Τι βαζουν σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.

Αν υπαρχει καποια αλλη λυση θα με βοηθουσε πολυ η γνωμη σας.

----------


## chipakos-original

Να πάρεις έτοιμο κιτ που τα έχει μέσα όλα και μετά να περάσεις καλώδιο.

----------


## avolar

Δηλαδη τι ακριβως να παρω?
Μπορεις να μου προτεινεις κατι συγκεκριμενο?

Λες να περασω μετα καλωδια για να ξερω τι καλωδιο θα χρειαστω αναλογα με αυτο που θελω να παρω?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Θελω να βαλω στην πορτα του αυλογυρου ενα κουδουνι και μια καμερα και  οποιος χτυπαει να βλεπω μεσα στο σπιτι απο την θυροτηλεοραση(που θα μπει  διπλα στην εσωτιρκη πορτα απο την μεσα μερια του σπιτιου) ποιος ειναι  και μετα να τον ανοιγω.
> 
> Επειδη δεν ξερω τι ακριβως χρειαζεται να  παρω και ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε σας  παρακαλω γιατι αυριο το πρωι θελω να περασω καλωδιο.
> 
> Τι ειναι σωστο να παρω κατι σαν κι αυτο?
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/15565692/Hi...DS-KIS203.html
> 
> Η  πρεπει να παρω μια καμερα και να την συνδεσω με κατι σαν κι αυτο που  εχει το θυροτηλεφωνο παραπανω που ειναι σαν tablet και να βαλω ενα  ξεχωριστο κουδουνι.
> Τι βαζουν σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.
> ...



.......Βλέπω λίγη βιασύνη ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## avolar

Ναι δυστυχως βιαζομαι και προσπαθω αν μπορεσω να το καθυστερησω για να μην κανω κατι και το μετανιωσω.

Το θεμα ειναι τι να κανω.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Παρε το hikvision που αναφερεις στο πρωτο σου ποστ.
Ακομα και το οικονομικοτερο μοντελο ειναι μια χαρα λυση. Εχει καλη εικονα, βλεπεις πεντακαθαρα τα προσωπα και εδω και μερικα χρονια που εχω τοποθετησει μερικα απο αυτα (και συχνα το οικονομικοτερο μοντελο) δεν εχουν βγαλει προβλημα.

Αν τωρα θελεις περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες ή 4K Video, αλλαζει το θεμα!

Τελευταια τοποθετησα και αυτο:
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/1770940/VDP-111S.html
και κοντευει να κλεισει ενα χρονο απροσκοπτης λειτουργιας. (εδω θελανε οτι πιο οικονομικο. Εχει μια χαρα εικονα και ακουγεται μια χαρα)

Το μονο που θα ηταν καλο να κοιταξεις ειναι εαν εχεις αρκετο φωτισμο στο σημειο, ή αν θα χρειαστεις να εχει και υπερυθρα led (εκει παρε το hikvision, εχει καλη συμπεριφορα μερα / νυχτα)

----------

YAT (13-07-19)

----------


## avolar

Μάλλον σ'αυτο θα κινηθώ.
Τελικά θα τα βάλω την επομενη εβδομάδα τα καλώδια γιατι τους καθυστέρησαν για να μην κάνω κάτι λάθος.
 Τι τυπος καλωδίου πρεπει να μπει?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα περασει μονο ενα ethernet και μου καλυψε και τροφοδοσια και σηματα.
Καλο θα ηταν να εριχνες μια ματια στο manual της... Παντως 95% δεν χρειαζοταν ομοαξονικο

----------


## avolar

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι μονο ενα utp?
Ειναι poe η συσκευη?
Δεν θα εχει και τροφοδοτικο το συγκεκριμενο?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Τροφοδοτικο θελεις μονο στην εσωτερικη μοναδα, εκτος πια αν εχεις καμια τεραστια αποσταση μερικων εκατονταδων μετρων μεχρι την πορτα!

----------


## avolar

Οχι η αποσταση ειναι πολυ κοντα.
Το τροφοδοτικο μπαινει στον εσωτερικο η στον εξωτερικο χωρο?
Θα πρεπει να παρει απο καπου ρευμα?
Γι'αυτο ρωτησα μηπως ειναι poe η συγκεκριμενη και δεν θελει τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## gep58

Αφού επέλεξες το κιτ Hikvision DS-KIS203 εδώ θα βρεις όλα τα σχετικά FAQ

https://www.hikvision.com/uploadfile....020170510.pdf

----------


## avolar

Θα το διαβασω και θα δω.

Για να μην ανοιγω κι αλλο θεμα επειδη ταυτοχρονα κοιταω και για καμερες με καταγραφικο με εναν φιλο που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι εβαλε τα παρακατω και ειναι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.
Καταγραφικο https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12879876/Hi...04HQHI-K1.html
Καμερες https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16204740/Hi...6H8T-ITMF.html
Για το τι καλωδιο εχει δεν ηξερε να μου πει και θα ηθελα μια προταση.

Δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι καλο το παραπανω που εχει κι αν υπαρχει καμια καλυτερη προταση αλλα λιγο στις καμερες κολλησα γιατι μου φαινονται λιγο ακριβες.

Επισης μου ειπε και το εψαξα λιγο για καμερες που λειτουργουνε χωρις να χρειαζεσαι τροφοδοτικο και λειτουργουν με ομοαξονικο καλωδιο PoC (Power over Coax).
Θα βολευε πιστευω για να γλιτωσεις λιγο χωρο απο τα τροφοδοτικα.Ειναι βεβαια λιγο ακριβοτερα τα καταγραφικα αλλα ειναι καλη λυση πιστευω.Θα μου το προτεινατε κατι τετοιο?

----------

